# Thank you!



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

I really hope it's ok to have started this new thread...

I just want to express my gratitude to those of you who spend your time and effort maintaining this forum. I really don't know how I would manage without you all. I don't post all that often but I visit frequently and what I continue to learn and have shared with you all has been invaluable. The members here feel like friends and it's really nice to spend time with people who understand and appreciate Mexico for the wonderful country it is. :clap2:

Mi agradecimiento a todos ustedes.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

itnavell said:


> I really hope it's ok to have started this new thread...
> 
> I just want to express my gratitude to those of you who spend your time and effort maintaining this forum. I really don't know how I would manage without you all. I don't post all that often but I visit frequently and what I continue to learn and have shared with you all has been invaluable. The members here feel like friends and it's really nice to spend time with people who understand and appreciate Mexico for the wonderful country it is. :clap2:
> 
> Mi agradecimiento a todos ustedes.


On behalf of the past and present moderators and all the people who contribute answers and discussion, Thank you very much for your appreciation.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

itnavell said:


> I really hope it's ok to have started this new thread...
> 
> I just want to express my gratitude to those of you who spend your time and effort maintaining this forum. I really don't know how I would manage without you all. I don't post all that often but I visit frequently and what I continue to learn and have shared with you all has been invaluable. The members here feel like friends and it's really nice to spend time with people who understand and appreciate Mexico for the wonderful country it is. :clap2:
> 
> Mi agradecimiento a todos ustedes.


I would like to second that motion. :clap2: I have followed this forum on a weekly basis for several years now and have learned more from the moderators and established expats (especially senior expats) than I have in numerous books, etc. As always, there is nothing that counts more than experience. (That is why I no doubt enjoy the "senior expats" although maybe that has nothing to do with age but refers to expats that have been in Mexico for some time. Would need clarification on what a "senior expat" really is.)

Gracias!

John


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Detailman said:


> ... Would need clarification on what a "senior expat" really is ...


It is a function of how many times a person has posted. I don't know what the threshold is.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

TundraGreen,

Thanks for the clarification. One more thing learned.

John


----------

